

DIY USB password generator (2012) - DanBC
http://codeandlife.com/2012/03/03/diy-usb-password-generator/

======
DanBC
See also the "Final Key" \-
[http://cyberstalker.dk/finalkey/](http://cyberstalker.dk/finalkey/)

